# Structural II



## knelli (Apr 15, 2010)

Who here is taking the Structural II April 2010? It's almost go time!


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm not taking any exams this time around, but I'll be praying for you all!!

Good luck!


----------



## knelli (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Kevo! I bet you're glad to be done! I'll be in downtown Minneapolis tonight for the first time to take the SII, hope I don't get caught in traffic or lost...... I think I've got the maps figured out.....

Thanks for all your advice along the way, sure is appreciated!


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 15, 2010)

^^ Not done yet.

I'll be doing the CA SE3 in October. 

Keep those maps out. There are a lot of 1 ways in downtown Minneapolis!!

Oh, and you're welcome!


----------

